
Apples internal hardware team is working on modems now likely to replace Intel - benj111
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/apples-internal-hardware-team-is-working-on-modems-now-likely-to-replace-intel/
======
benj111
The interesting point for me was hidden in the 2nd to last paragraph

"This is just another step in that strategy. We reported late last month that
Apple had hired a battery executive from Samsung, likely so it could make its
own lithium-ion batteries in-house. Apple is also working on developing CPUs
that will replace Intel’s CPUs for at least some, if not all, Mac models in
the future"

Seems like a high risk strategy, with not that much upside.

